# Near-Sighted Golfer - Trouble Spotting Golf Ball Once It Leaves the Driver Clubface



## wreckingcrew02 (6 mo ago)

Howdy! I have a question for y'all and hoping to get some advice... 

When I hit my driver I have a horrible time spotting the ball once it leaves the clubface and gets air-born. I do my best to keep my head down and follow my swing line but find myself scanning the skies only to see clouds and no ball, no matter what color ball I use. There have been so many times I've hit a drive and heard "great drive" and I never once saw the ball until we start driving the cart and get closer to see the ball lying in the middle of the fairway. 

Some things about me and my game that may help solve the puzzle:

The driver is the only club that gives me trouble in this way.
I have my eyes checked regularly and am near-sighted but I don't have degenerative disease and my long distance sight isn't horrible. I do, however, wear my glasses all the time including on the golf course. I can't wear contacts and laser surgery is out of the question. _*Would not wearing my glasses maybe fix the problem?*_
I don't get to play as much as I wish but I'm ~ 13 handicap.
I have a higher than normal ball flight (_*am I looking too high or low?*_) and distance for my handicap (*am I looking too far out or too closely for the ball?*)

Anyone else have this problem and tips? Would be awesome to actually see one of these "great drives" in the air! LOL! Thanks so much for reading this post!

Chris


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Try polarized sunglasses (rayban being one example). Once the ball goes over the horizon (ie over the treetops in the distance and into the light coloured sky), I also tend to lose sight of it.

I heard this someplace else:

A 90 year old golfter tells his wife that he is quittting the game."But why?" asks his wife. "Well, it's my eyesight. I can't see where the ball goes after I hit it". The wife says, "Listen, you can go with my brother Pete. He might be 103 years old but his eyesight is perfect." He agrees and finds himself on the golf course with his brother-in-law. He takes aim and hits a powerful shot that speeds off like a jet. He looks at his brother-in-law and says: "Did you see that Pete?” His brother-in-law says, "Yes, I saw that perfectly.” The golfer says, "Well, where is it then?" Pete responds, "I don't remember."


----------



## AZ_golfer (5 mo ago)

I have that happen sometimes. It is beyond frustrating having no idea where your ball went. When I do see it I lose it once it gets to the ground. I can never see the bounce or if it is before after or on the green. I'm trying different color balls but nothing seems to help. Polarized sunglasses don't help either.


----------

